# Zuki eleets amp



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I am using it in my home setup. The amp is powering seas excel 6' and lcy 108 ribbons. It took these dirvers in heights. That I can only dream of. These drivers are extreamly revealing and will show an amps flaws in an instant. I couldn't believe my ears when I heard this amp. It was such a clear cut above any amp I ever encounter. The drive and speaker control is phenomenal and scary close to a home amp. I would feel very comfortable to say this amp can easily drive any speaker with authority. The intricate details is so delicately shown. This amp has a wide open dynamic sound. Wich is crystal clear, detailed, grainless, neutral, airy and transparent. Wich sound like it has an absolutely zero noise floor. This is a world class amp. The fidelity is has is right on par with mega bucks home amps. I put my money on it. That it can hang with any amp of any price range. This amp is worth it's weight in gold. Many thanks to Mr. Zuki for providing such a marvelous amp.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hard to find words for isn't it.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

finebar4 said:


> Hard to find words for isn't it.


I don't think any worlds can do it justice. You just have to hear. Then you will be in disbelief. I still can't believe the level of performance this amp puts out.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

hmmm tempting to buy two 4 channels and a mono, and the more i read, the more tempting it gets haha


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> hmmm tempting to buy two 4 channels and a mono, and the more i read, the more tempting it gets haha


I am going to pick up another 4ch soon. This will surely be my reference amp. To judge other amps by.These amps are gods.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

Gods, you don't think thats a little much?!


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> Gods, you don't think thats a little much?!


no sir, gods I tell you


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

well I am glad you like them. Might have to venture down that road, we'll see!


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Kenny_Cox said:


> well I am glad you like them. Might have to venture down that road, we'll see!


I say pick up the zuki amps and never look back. These amps will bring you one step closer to audiophile heaven.


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

drake78 said:


> I say pick up the zuki amps and never look back. These amps will bring you one step closer to audiophile heaven.




agreed! 100% 


at any price , the zuki eleets amp is amazing! 


whatever patrick has done , he has done it right! 


amazing amplifier! after i installed mine , it has me thinking of changing my plans and buying another eleets 4 and 2 of the new zuki 12's


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

How would you compare the amps to the follwoing:
1. Poweramper you sold to me
2. Tru Tech copper
3. Butler tube driver
4. Sinfoni monoblocks
5. Zapco z600

I mean - whatever amps you have had -considered to be very high quality in car audio - say like a Brax graphic/Celestyra/Sinfoni/Genesis /- dunno if you have ever heard a Milbert- I haven't


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

iyamwutiam said:


> How would you compare the amps to the follwoing:
> 1. Poweramper you sold to me
> 2. Tru Tech copper
> 3. Butler tube driver
> ...


I have NOT compared with any of the amps you have listed but have done a A-B comparison with my Audison VRx (see avatar), my Adcom, my McIntosh, and few other "lesser" names. There is a reason I am running mine.....it sounds the best out of what I own or have available to me. Here is a PM I sent Dual700 the other night comparing with the Audison:

Thank you for the detailed comparison!
I haven't install them, I just put them in my closet..
I will install them shortly though, just really busy with work and family..
Forgot to ask, do you have the bigger 4 channel or the smaller one?

Have a great weekend..

Quote:
Originally Posted by finebar4
As much of an Audison fanboy as I am, I would have to put them on the same tier. I can't really say better or worse as it really gets down to your personal taste, but I would put them on the same page. They both have a transparency that can't be beat, both have the ability to make good recordings sound great, great recordings sound like you are there, and ****ty recordings sound like total ass. I think the Audison has the highest octave pegged (sparkely...bright... if you know what I mean), where the zuki starts to roll off a little making it seem a little more "laid back", but as for dynamics, transients, lack of decay, and sheer brute force....I LOVES my Zuki's. Don't get me wrong, the top octave is alive and present with the Zuki, just a little more pronounced with the Audison. I am in sonic nirvana with them mated to the Lotus.....hands down the best set of components I have had the pleasure of owning. Speaking of the VR's....are they treating you well? I miss having them around , but I know they are in good hands.

Quote:
Originally Posted by dual700
Sir,

do you think your Zuki amp really sounds better than the VRs?

Thanks


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

But please understand, the amps you have listed all have MSRP's well into the 4 figure mark, I got both my eleets for less than that They are incredible and incredibly cheap for what you are getting in return.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

iyamwutiam said:


> How would you compare the amps to the follwoing:
> 1. Poweramper you sold to me
> 2. Tru Tech copper
> 3. Butler tube driver
> ...



Here's a litttle background about me. I been into car audio since 1995. My friend owns a home audio shop. Wich I can go and listen to different speakers and components. I use a couple of cds of wich I am familiar with. Then I can get reference point and to gauge the fidelity of sound. I have own alot of amps(pretty much all the great mainstream ones). Also some wich were highly regarded by and wich they consider in the top level of all time. From reputable people as dual700, Anthony1, justonemoreamp, tristan ect. So I did a/b comparison on those amps also for the level of fidelity. The most important factor is your speaker. Are they hi resolution enough and capable of revealing intricate details of sound. If you have own drivers like seas excel, scan revs, lcy ribbons, aurum cantus. Wich I would consider gods also. These drivers were the tools that gave me knowledge on how to judge SQ of components(source,amp). These drivers will easily reveal flaws in amps and componets. I was very surprise when I acquired these drivers. Some of the amps I thought were very good weren't as good. They have big flaws that lesser speakers never showed. My a/b comparison on done on my home audio setup. Wich elimnates way more variables than in the car enviornment.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

finebar4 said:


> But please understand, the amps you have listed all have MSRP's well into the 4 figure mark, I got both my eleets for less than that They are incredible and incredibly cheap for what you are getting in return.



IMO, price is not a big factor at all. It's the end result of finished product=sound. The levels of diminishing returns racks up very quickly when you get to a high level of fidelity. What about all the giant killers?


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

pete36 said:


> agreed! 100%
> 
> 
> at any price , the zuki eleets amp is amazing!
> ...


I am stoked as much as you are.


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

drake78 said:


> Here's a litttle background about me. I been into car audio since 1995. My friend owns a home audio shop. Wich I can go and listen to different speakers and components. I use a couple of cds of wich I am familiar with. Then I can get reference point and to gauge the fidelity of sound. I have own alot of amps(pretty much all the great mainstream ones). Also some wich were highly regarded by and wich they consider in the top level of all time. From reputable people as dual700, Anthony1, justonemoreamp, tristan ect. So I did a/b comparison on those amps also for the level of fidelity. The most important factor is your speaker. Are they hi resolution enough and capable of revealing intricate details of sound. If you have own drivers like seas excel, scan revs, lcy ribbons, aurum cantus. Wich I would consider gods also. These drivers were the tools that gave me knowledge on how to judge SQ of components(source,amp). These drivers will easily reveal flaws in amps and componets. I was very surprise when I acquired these drivers. Some of the amps I thought were very good weren't as good. They have big flaws that lesser speakers never showed. My a/b comparison on done on my home audio setup. Wich elimnates way more variables than in the car enviornment.


Freestyler- what is the answer to the question regarding the high end amps please.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

iyamwutiam said:


> Freestyler- what is the answer to the question regarding the high end amps please.


x2


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

How would you compare the amps to the follwoing:
1. Poweramper you sold to me
2. Tru Tech copper
3. Butler tube driver
4. Sinfoni monoblocks
5. Zapco z600

I mean - whatever amps you have had -considered to be very high quality in car audio - say like a Brax graphic/Celestyra/Sinfoni/Genesis /- dunno if you have ever heard a Milbert- I haven't

I don't have any of the above amps in my possession. There for I can't give you a direct comparison. I am going by my resources. Wich I stated in my post. If you expose yourself to some high end/mid fi equipment. Then once you understand what qualities of sound to listen for. What makes them differ in level. Then you can understand why they are consider in a higher level of fidelity. For instance I talked to joe blow. Who is a reputable audiophile and well respected by his peers. He tells me some of his some of his top sounding amps ever used. You go out and acquire a few of these sample amps.Then you can compare your current amps to them. What charateristics makes them that much better. After awhile you will know what to listen for. Just make sure you know you cds and have heard them in a high end reference system.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Send me or leon/dingaling the Zuki amp for couple of days..
I am sure we can "acquire" some of those heavy weight amps to test it against..   
Alpine F1?
Tru Copper?
Tru TO3?
VRs?
Mcintosh MC4000?    
2 weeks, and it will be shipped back to you..


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Send me or leon/dingaling the Zuki amp for couple of days..
> I am sure we can "acquire" some of those heavy weight amps to test it against..
> Alpine F1?
> Tru Copper?
> ...


At this point I will love to.  

I received this email from mr Zuki.
"
Please don't compare my 5 watt amplifiers

to everyone else world class hiwh wattage masterpiece.

i have not yet built an amplifier to those wattage ratings yet.

thank you very much for such kind words."

I will ask Mr. Zuki to reconsider.


----------



## shiipseki (Jan 29, 2006)

subscribed


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay....

I'm simply not understanding Zuki's position.

He wont give specs on the amps
He wont let anyone open them to see the guts
He wont let them be a/bed vs other amps


If his amps are as good as everyone says...then why not find out why they are. There has to be reasoning behind it due to the amps design, sorry I dont buy the audio voddoo BS.

It has to be one of two things, great amp design and if it why not let us a/b them and open them up or it is simply all in your heads.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

So you now know the truth ! we were hoping that we could win you over!

Finebar, Backwoods, Zuki and myself are DEAF !!


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hic said:


> So you now know the truth ! we were hoping that we could win you over!
> 
> Finebar, Backwoods, Zuki and myself are DEAF !!


I wasnt saying that lol....just stating I dont understand why zuki wont let of pics of the guts, specs on the amp, and allowing for a/bing of his amps. He already has many people backing him up saying its a great amp. IMO its bad marketing what he is doing, personally it scares me away from the amp and prob others. I would really like the try one out, but his secretive business methods slightly scare me for dropping $700 on an amp.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

bdubs767 said:


> I wasnt saying that lol....just stating I dont understand why zuki wont let of pics of the guts, specs on the amp, and allowing for a/bing of his amps. He already has many people backing him up saying its a great amp. IMO its bad marketing what he is doing, personally it scares me away from the amp and prob others. I would really like the try one out, but his secretive business methods slightly scare me for dropping $700 on an amp.


Well there are other companies...http://cgi.ebay.com/PYLE-2400-WATT-...ryZ64570QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Now if you have a car where weight is a concern, these are the ticket!

What do you want with a 50 lb mono and 10 lbs per 4 channel ?










Here's the best part !!!!!!


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

So attack a person who questions a Zuki amp


----------



## pete36 (Jan 5, 2008)

just buy one. if you dont like it , i will seriously buy it off of you.

the smaller 4 channel is 400$


i personally dont care about test results or specs. i have A/B tested them in my car and i dont see myself ever changing out this eleets amp. 

could it be psychoacoustics? sure. 


i just dont think it is. 





bdubs767 said:


> I wasnt saying that lol....just stating I dont understand why zuki wont let of pics of the guts, specs on the amp, and allowing for a/bing of his amps. He already has many people backing him up saying its a great amp. IMO its bad marketing what he is doing, personally it scares me away from the amp and prob others. I would really like the try one out, but his secretive business methods slightly scare me for dropping $700 on an amp.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

bdubs- I understand your concern and after talking to Zuki and getting to know him I have a good understanding of his reasoning, again that is his choice for marketing, I might do it differently if I owned the company, but then again maybe not.... 

I will say this, posting specs and showing guts he is not doing and asked others not too also..... if you want to a/b an amp, go ahead. You just have to buy one and if you do get all the amps you have and figure out which you like the best and use it. 



bdubs767 said:


> Okay....
> 
> I'm simply not understanding Zuki's position.
> 
> ...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I mean nothing is stopping you or anyone from buying the amp and doing whatever you want to do, its just voids warrany if opened and if thats not important then my all means do it.

I think people who have bought the amp respect Zuki's wishes and just "enjoy" what they have recieved. I guess you can kind of think of it as a "thank you"  LOL


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

bdubs767 said:


> I wasnt saying that lol....just stating I dont understand why zuki wont let of pics of the guts, specs on the amp, and allowing for a/bing of his amps. He already has many people backing him up saying its a great amp. IMO its bad marketing what he is doing, personally it scares me away from the amp and prob others. I would really like the try one out, but his secretive business methods slightly scare me for dropping $700 on an amp.



For some reason, the same thing stuck in my head. I like you, always thought the zuki amp was $700 for the lowest priced amp. Wich is out my price range. *The smaller 4ch is only $405*. You are paying VW price for Lamborghini perfomance.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> I mean nothing is stopping you or anyone from buying the amp and doing whatever you want to do, its just voids warrany if opened and if thats not important then my all means do it.
> 
> I think people who have bought the amp respect Zuki's wishes and just "enjoy" what they have recieved. I guess you can kind of think of it as a "thank you"  LOL


Yes, young blood, you are most definitely correct. The performance of the amp wins you over from ears, and from head to toes. You are then completely zukified as finebar has mention. Being zukified is pure bliss and you're in audiophile heaven.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

drake78 said:


> For some reason, the same thing stuck in my head. I like you always thought the zuki amp was $700 for the lowest priced amp. Wich is out my price range. *The smaller 4ch is only $405*. You are paying VW price for Lamborghini perfomance.



Still I paid $500 for my pg MS1000ta and $205 for my x200.4. A steal yes, for both. I would be hard pressed to find better bang for the buck and I am highly doubtful the zuki 4 channel can out do my ms1000ta which IMO is perhaps on of the best engineered amps ever made. I doubt it has better headroom either, look at the freaking power supplies on the ms1000ta, there freaking 4 HUGE ONES.
I guess maybe ill have to try one and blind a/b them


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

bdubs767 said:


> Still I paid $500 for my pg MS1000ta and $205 for my x200.4. A steal yes, for both. I would be hard pressed to find better bang for the buck and I am highly doubtful the zuki 4 channel can out do my ms1000ta which IMO is perhaps on of the best engineered amps ever made. I doubt it has better headroom either, look at the freaking power supplies on the ms1000ta, there freaking 4 HUGE ONES.
> I guess maybe ill have to try one and blind a/b them



On a completely ultra hi-end home system. With hi resolution revealing speakers. Everthing is optimized/high grade, cd unit, preamp,speakers. Your ears have to be experienced and capable along with definite knowledge of judging sq. Leaving only amps as the only variables. In the important aspects of sound reproduction there will be no denying the zuki eleets is definitly an elite amp. Over all sound will still be subjective. For it's sound type genre, it's world class. I mention on home systems because in the car enviornment there are too many variables. I would say in most mediocure car audio systems you might not hear a big of a difference. Due to the system being only good as it's weakest link. As far as flaunting specs and amp guts. I never bench tested the zuki for specs or opened it up. Have you done such either. Your just judging the head room/guts part blindly. Look at some of the great amps with not so much gut, like monolithic, linear power, carver broadway xa-50 ect. They are considered world class by many reputable car audiophiles.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

drake78 said:


> On a completely ultra hi-end home system. With hi resolution revealing speakers. Everthing is optimized/high grade, cd unit, preamp,speakers. Your ears have to be experienced and capable along with definite knowledge of judging sq. Leaving only amps as the only variables. In the important aspects of sound reproduction there will be no denying the zuki eleets is definitly an elite amp. Over all sound will still be subjective. For it's sound type genre, it's world class. I mention on home systems because in the car enviornment there are too many variables. I would say in most mediocure car audio systems you might not hear a big of a difference. Due to the system being only good as it's weakest link. As far as flaunting specs and amp guts. I never bench tested the zuki for specs or opened it up. Have you done such either. You just judging the head room/guts part blindly. Look at some of the great amps with not so much gut, like monolithic, linear power, carver broadway xa-50 ect. They are considered world class by many reputable car audiophiles.


Guts can explain a lot about amps. It can tell you how much headroom there will be from the size of the power supply and amount of output devices. When I was looking at home amps, I was moved away from many due to the fact of lack of output devices for so much power. Guts are not the only factor as schematics play a huge roll, thus explained to me via werewolf is why mcintosh makes such a great amp, even though most of their amps have tons of output devices.

LP amps for their rated powers tend to have beefy boards...
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Linear_Power_2.2HV/
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Linear_Power_4.1HVS/inside1.jpg


Yet now that someone remotely explained to me why the zuki's sound good, logically it is starting to make sense, so I dont doubt they sound good anymore, and can understand why zuki wouldn't want to say either as it's a catch 22.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)




----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

WTF are you smoking saying LPs have no guts? You just really made it clear that: you don't know what you are talking about, and you have never used a Linear Power amp.

And I have a couple Monolithic A501s too. They aren't bad either.



drake78 said:


> On a completely ultra hi-end home system. With hi resolution revealing speakers. Everthing is optimized/high grade, cd unit, preamp,speakers. Your ears have to be experienced and capable along with definite knowledge of judging sq. Leaving only amps as the only variables. In the important aspects of sound reproduction there will be no denying the zuki eleets is definitly an elite amp. Over all sound will still be subjective. For it's sound type genre, it's world class. I mention on home systems because in the car enviornment there are too many variables. I would say in most mediocure car audio systems you might not hear a big of a difference. Due to the system being only good as it's weakest link. As far as flaunting specs and amp guts. I never bench tested the zuki for specs or opened it up. Have you done such either. Your just judging the head room/guts part blindly. Look at some of the great amps with not so much gut, like monolithic, linear power, carver broadway xa-50 ect. They are considered world class by many reputable car audiophiles.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> WTF are you smoking saying LPs have no guts? You just really made it clear that: you don't know what you are talking about, and you have never used a Linear Power amp.
> 
> And I have a couple Monolithic A501s too. They aren't bad either.


My definition of gutsy is different than yours so what? He was refering to that behemoth ms1000.  When I think of gutsy amp it has to be a big amp in sheer size.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I thought he meant that they don't make high current , more of an "Ol school" type design.

The prices 20 years ago like $1599.00 now adays....pheww!!

Other than the amp mentioned above being able to produce 800 watts for a continuos amount of time at 1 x 800W @ 8 or 4 ohms (12.5V - 0.08% THD)










Two of these on a DVC Cerwin Vega Stroker were able to briefly hit over 4,000 watts to one sub.

8002SW 800W x1 8Ohms 0.080% 800 Watts 2400 Watts 220/110 8V/mSec 85 dB 60 Amps* 8 or 4 Mono Yes


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Pretty much from what I've seen [ SISO ] , you need to start with the alternator and go all the way to the amplifier. $$$$  

They dim lights and things that don't happen with other amps on a stock alternator, [ with bigger numbers printed on the outside cover and smaller prices , to boot !].


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

yes.... got a very good answer from patrick himself regarding the amp's capability. Anyone of u guys besides those from US bought this amp? my hands are itchy to get me 1 zuki eleet.. but im from malaysia..


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> WTF are you smoking saying LPs have no guts? You just really made it clear that: you don't know what you are talking about, and you have never used a Linear Power amp.
> 
> And I have a couple Monolithic A501s too. They aren't bad either.


*WTF?-guts-roll-eyes*

*LP 50wattsX4ch*









*monolithic 2chX100watts*









*monolithic, vacancy spaces? 1chX100watts*









*got guts?? audi hr100 2chX100watts*


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

drake78 said:


> For it's sound type genre, it's world class.


Please expand on this.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Another ignorant newb.



mistique1 said:


> *WTF?-guts-roll-eyes*
> 
> *LP 50wattsX4ch*
> 
> ...


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Another ignorant newb.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

mistique1 said:


> *WTF?-guts-roll-eyes*
> 
> *LP 50wattsX4ch*
> 
> ...


Nice amp collection , you've got there


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Not bad for an advertised 12.5 watts per channel.










Or how about this 25 watts a channel?










Maybe 75 watts mono?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice , yeah , Ithink the TO3s were the limiting factor on those amps


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Hic said:


> Nice , yeah , Ithink the TO3s were the limiting factor on those amps




WTF!? ?!

TO3 are the better device in all cases for it's better termal dynamic transfer over TO220 and TO3P. 

You don't see as many TO3 now days as it cost more to produce and use in most applications.

What was the topic again


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Not bad for an advertised 12.5 watts per channel.
> 
> 
> Or how about this 25 watts a channel?
> ...


*WTF, that just proves your a gullible old fool. You actually believe those fake wattage ratings. You should look closer to the real watts specs.The amps I posted are rated at a realistic level.*


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

if you're happy and you know it clap your hands.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

let the boys be boys


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

mistique1 said:


> *WTF, that just proves your a gullible old fool. You actually believe those fake wattage ratings. You should look closer to the real watts specs.The amps I posted are rated at a realistic level.*


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

I'm so taken that picture^


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

that's jim standing up, don sitting down and my hand on the right there !


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Was the extension actually plugged in?


----------

